# oil refinery operator jobs?



## jojo2018 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi!

We are trying to secure jobs before moving to Germany. 
My husband has experience working for an oil refinery in the states as a process operator.

What are the chances he could find a job in his field over there?

Any good search websites?

We haven't started learning German yet. So my husband only speaks English at the moment.

Has anybody tried to tranfser with his job from the states to germany? His company(Shell) has a refinery in germany as well. 

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If he can manage to get transferred by his current company, it's the company that will handle the visa process for him and the family. If he is looking outside his current employer for a new job, it's a matter of checking all the "usual" sorts of websites - Monster, Stepstone and certainly the websites for individual companies in Germany that post employment openings online.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

